# What do you think of this?



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to these forums. I thought i'd start off by showing you guys what I do in terms of music and stuff. Tell me what you think of the music.

http://s23.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0XXUY943DN8A61M6US7U6NIXUI

Thanks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

your page has gone ............... shame


----------

